# liquid fund and travel as well as health insurance for south africa



## tom75 (Feb 25, 2015)

hi all

i am planning to shift to South Africa from India on critical skill visa. can anyone put light how much money and cost i have to bear in all precedure such as:
1. registartion of profession.
2. security deposit.
3. liquid fund in the bank in terms of cash and FD at the time of vias issue.
4.visa fee ( for myself and my family which has 3 persons in toal)
5. travel insurance amount at the time of visa issue
6.medical insurance amount at the time of visa issue.

any information regarding above mentioned points is highly appriciated.


----------

